# Here by popular request for the first time ever!



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

Yes, Ralphy has heard you and has come through for you.  As you can see, he spends his time away from you in the garden.  Enjoy...


----------



## Warrigal (May 4, 2015)

You are such a dag, Ralphie :lofl:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

:lofl:  Exactly as I'd imagined you!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

Yes, handsome brute, aren't I...


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

Oh I do like a big muscular guy... layful:


----------



## Kadee (May 4, 2015)

Oh what  a handsome male , I imagened you to be a little taller :lofl:


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

And that ain't even my best side...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

I love a hairy chest, but the back hair has got to go!


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

Yep I agree...can't stand back hair..or chest hair poking out the collar ..that would deffo have to go..


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

I quite like the little red toupee .


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

Yes, and I change the color regularly...


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

Ralphy, you are so au courant! Snicker!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

A true Bon Vivant...


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

Ralphy, the roué, I like it, has a nice ring, all you need is the absinthe to complete the picture of dissolution, ....sigh.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

Yup, and a young thing is pouring it and waiting for me...nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

How much did she cost?


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

Well, as the dominant male I just grunted in her direction and she came hurriedly loping to me, but I might have to provide her with a few bananas...


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

HaHaHaHaHaHa!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

Actually she is the latest addition to my staff.  They all love to be chosen, I think it is my hair...


----------



## Glinda (May 4, 2015)

I never realized how earthy and _primitive_ you are, Ralphy.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I never realized how earthy and _primitive_ you are, Ralphy.



Oh yea he's a real animal!!


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

Glinda, I think the term you are searching for is devolved. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

Yes, Annie, the missing link, no less!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

And where would the world be without me?  At least I am peaceful so long as my needs are met...


----------



## Misty (May 4, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Actually she is the latest addition to my staff.  They all love to be chosen, I think it is my hair...



Which one, Ralphie....there's so many to choose from.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

Once again Ralphy deftly steps around the picture issue.    Come on Ralphy, I promise not to be jealous or laugh.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

We need to twist his arm and force him to post a photo of his real self.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> We need to twist his arm and force him to post a photo of his real self.



He must worry that you ladies will swamp him with adoration.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> He must worry that you ladies will swamp him with adoration.



Yea, I'm sure that's the issue, Jim!  LOL.


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

Misty, HaHaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

I don't want to be stalked by wanton women...


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Oh no, Ralphy, does that mean I must wear clothes from now on? Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

Hmm, in your case I will make an exception...nthego:


----------



## Kadee (May 5, 2015)

Ralphy Loves nature . just take a look how lovingly he is looking at that flower


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

Yes, I am just a gentle soul that loves communing with nature at every opportunity...


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Thank you, Ralphy, flower child. We will commune together, you in your hair, and I in my skin. Perhaps we could make daisy chains....


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

Ahhh, splendor in the weeds...


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Clever, clever Ralphy! And now for some 'grass'.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

No grass, but a few juniper berries help...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Can I join this hippie party?!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

Hmm, well if you embrace nudity and frolicking in the grass you would probably be welcome, but it it would be up to Shali...


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Thank you for your sensitivity, Ralphy, I would be happy to share with Annie. Do we bring booze or pot? I know you want to be a hedonist.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

Bring your own intoxicants as I don't share mine...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thank you for your sensitivity, Ralphy, I would be happy to share with Annie. Do we bring booze or pot? I know you want to be a hedonist.



Bring both!!


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Annie, you rock. BC Bud, for sure. Ralphy drinks gin, I love single malt, name your pleasure!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

Well, if Annie wants to bring some top shelf Scottish gin, the welcome mat will out and the light will be on and she won't need other approval...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, you rock. BC Bud, for sure. Ralphy drinks gin, I love single malt, name your pleasure!



Punk IPA, and some Bombay Sapphire dry gin.  :cheers1:


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

What about food?


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

No, I have tried Bombay Blue Sapphire and it doesn't measure up, bring the other stuff and some good cheddar cheese...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

I normally buy Gordon's gin, Mr Picky.  Good enough for ya?

Yes, cheddar cheese and oatcakes.  Since we'll have munchies some salty and sugary goodies.  Brownies, chocolate chip cookies,  ice cream, crisps/chips.


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

I must have brown sugar fudge. Never tried oatcakes, but love shortbread. Will bring some.


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Are we having music?


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

Of course, music always accompanies the festivities, but, of course, the King must be prevalent...


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Don't push your luck too far, Ralphy. Annie and I may have different ideas. I don't know Annie's taste in music, but I suspect it is more refined than yours.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I must have brown sugar fudge. Never tried oatcakes, but love shortbread. Will bring some.



Oatcakes aren't cakes.  They are sort of like a cracker only with more substance.  Ingredients are oats, oil, salt.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Of course, music always accompanies the festivities, but, of course, the King must be prevalent...



Sorry, Ralphy but I'm not a fan.  Don't hurt me.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Don't push your luck too far, Ralphy. Annie and I may have different ideas. I don't know Annie's taste in music, but I suspect it is more refined than yours.



Oh, aye, much more refined.  La de da!  LOL.  How about some Beatles and other oldies, some traditional Scottish music, some classical especially with lots of strings.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

Obviously, someone should be in charge and that someone should be me, due to age, gender, and overall refined taste.  So the King shall reign, the cheese is acceptable, but Gordon's is unacceptable as not meeting my standards, please try again...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Obviously, someone should be in charge and that someone should be me, due to age, gender, and overall refined taste.  So the King shall reign, the cheese is acceptable, but Gordon's is unacceptable as not meeting my standards, please try again...



I think Shali and me might need to find a guy that isn't so picky.  Sorry Ralphy.  Your age?  And yes, in charge by gender - female.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

Hmm, some things never change, but could you just send the cheese and maybe a better gin, say Hendrick's?  Thanks in advance...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, some things never change, but could you just send the cheese and maybe a better gin, say Hendrick's?  Thanks in advance...



Never heard of it.  But then I only recently developed a taste for gin.  Started on our last Emirates flights - all the booze you want.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

Sounds like you were flying high!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Sounds like you were flying high!



We often fly Emirates and I usually stick to beer and the wine is horrible unless you are in business class.  Hubby only drinks G & T's on flights, so I decided to try it.  Love it with lime and Schweppes. 

I try not to drink too much on flights as it's so dehydrating.  Or I just drink extra water.


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Annie, give the poor little gorilla his gin. He'll never notice we have control of everything else. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, give the poor little gorilla his gin. He'll never notice we have control of everything else. Lol.



He's too picky!  Got to have a certain kind of gin.  I can't taste the difference but I don't have nearly as much experience with gin drinking as our gorilla.


----------



## Kadee (May 9, 2015)

:hair:Oh, look Ralphy someone has made your hairstyle into a emoticon , are you going to let them get away with that ?? 

:rofl1:


----------



## Shalimar (May 9, 2015)

Kadee, HaHaHaHaHa!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 11, 2015)

I would report you for picking on me if I was not such a nice guy...


----------



## Kadee (May 11, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I would report you for picking on me if I was not such a nice guy...


Gee Dear Ralphy  I was not picking on you , I thought you would like to know someone has copied your hair style, how dare they do that to OUR  Ralphy :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 11, 2015)

If my mommy was still around I would tell her that you are now teasing me...


----------



## Kadee (May 11, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> If my mommy was still around I would tell her that you are now teasing me...


Oh dear now I'm scared :lofl: But in all honesty Ralphy you know what most of us look like ,So when are you going to show us a photo of the real you ??


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 11, 2015)

Last time I did that on another forum the ladies came running, some of them barely dressed...


----------

